# Big Brisket Flat and BBQ Beans



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Stopped by Sam's Club to check out the meat selections.
Found Select Angus brisket for $4.77 per lb whole or flat and Choice for $4.44 per lb.

They only had one whole brisket left, a big 25 pounder that had a good feel too it, but a considerable bit of fat.
Too much even trimmed up for a party of six, and I don't care for freezing it.
So I picked out a really nice 9 lb Select flat of nice, uniform thickness and brought it home.

*RUB*
1/2C each Brown sugar and Smoked Paprika
1/4C each Black pepper, Seasoned salt and Cajun spice
1/8C Chile powder
2T each garlic and onion powders
1T ground Cumin







*More to Come*


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Grocery Outlet has whole for $3.06/#. A little fatty, but they trim nicely. The butcher will trim them for you if you ask


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got a butt on right now. Using pretty much the same rub. Got pear for the smoke.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good but makes my heart sad seeing that rub on a brisket.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Looks good but makes my heart sad seeing that rub on a brisket.


You wouldn't be sad if you were here about 6pm tonight. 

Would a regular Dalmatian rub (coarse salt/cracked pepper) rub make you happier, or do you like them naked?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> You wouldn't be sad if you were here about 6pm tonight.
> 
> Would a regular Dalmatian rub (coarse salt/cracked pepper) rub make you happier, or do you like them naked?


Yeah I'm old school. Salt, pepper, garlic and inject with beef broth. I had a brisket a few weeks ago with a rub similar to yours and it was very good. I just stick with the traditional style.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Bring on the BBQ Beans*

*BBQ Beans*

_I'm cheating a good bit here with canned beans_

2 cans regular Ranch Beans
2 cans Jalapeno Ranch Beans
1 sweet onion, chopped
1/2 lrg green Bell Pepper
1/2C Bacon chunks
1T of the brisket Rub

Saute onions, bell pepper and bacon till onions just start to turn opaque.
Add to beans and stir thoroughly.
Place beans under brisket to catch all the delicious drippings.
The pan already had some good drippings from the brisket, and it'll get plenty more.







*Four hours into the cook, temp is hovering at 225' +/- *


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*

Smoked Brisket
BBQ Beans
Vegetable Medley
Hot buttered rolls
Sriracha Pickled Onions


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks damn good. I climbed out of a tree earlier and went and picked up a brisket. Sitting at 188'' now.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks.

Wish the hell I'd been sitting a stand somewhere today, or tomorrow.
I've only got out one weekend so far, score 0.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

12 hours cook and an hour rest......


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Chile, how long did you leave the beans in?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Chile, how long did you leave the beans in?


About 4.5 hrs.
They sat on a rack directly above my water tray, which helps keep their temp down and not overcook... Low and slow, collecting all the drippings :thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. Man, I wish I had opted for the Smell-a-vision option when I got this computer.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now you're speaking my language! In AZ we'd take those same beans and add the foil juice from the ribs. Same concept, different meat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG'osh, a huge bowl of leftovers for lunch and time for an afternoon nap.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Did kinda the same thing. Made some cornbread. Heated a layer of butt up, added some baby limas from last night...little hot sauce......


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Good lord that brisket and them beans look good. I can imagine the taste right now!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another homerun chili! Outstanding looking grub! Urgh now I go cook something since I'm hungry now, time to go freezer diving!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good Chile ,I'll bet that those beans are awesome !


----------

